# Any suggestions for BAD night time coughing?



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a terrible cold with swollen tonsils. I don't cough that much during the day but at night,I just can't stop. I cough so hard my ribs and head hurt,I've been taking Robitussin cough/flu. - Doesn't seem to help much at all - can't sleep and am so miserable - any suggestions,please??


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not keen on cough suppressants. Sometimes coughing is a good thing because it clears the chest, this lessens the chance of catching pneumonia.
Just some suggestions -
If your throat is sore, suck on a lozenge or have warm tea with honey and lemon, it soothes the throat at least. 
If it's mucus trickling down the back of your throat, you could lie up side down for several minutes to empty your nasal cavities, and then blow your nose afterwards.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

You could try friars balsam, it's an expectorant that helps clear out the mucous in your passages. I usually put a few drops in a large bowl of hot water, put my head over with a towel and inhale for 5 minutes. It might help clear your airways. You can usually get a bottle of it from the chemist.

Another natural remedy is garlic, infuse crushed garlic with olive oil then rub it on the soles of your feet before bed (put on bed socks). Sounds weird but I've tried it once and I got over the cold much quicker. It's supposed to be absorbed through the soles of your feet and into the lungs. If you don't want to smell like garlic you could try rubbing Vick's vapour rub on the soles of your feet instead.

Here's some other suggestions:
http://healthmad.com/conditions-and-diseases/how-to-stop-a-dry-cough/

Hope this helps.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

those OTC meds just suppress the cough. If you have a bacterial infection you need a doctor prescribed medicine, especially after a week or two if the symptoms persist or worsen. You also can have tonsillitis...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would see a doctor. There are times where I cough, nothing comes up, and it is pre-bronchitis. Antibiotics end up being the remedy.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds very much like a reflux problem called GERD. Lying down at night, especially if you eat late can cause stomach acid to rise up the eosophagus irritating the throat and lungs. The airways swell and produce mucous to protect the tissue from the acid. Google it.

Try not to eat/drink for like 4 hours before bed, and put a couple of bricks under your bed head, to elevate your body and keep the acid down. I'm convinced that I have this problem, but a slightly different variation called LPR, which causes hoarse voice and chronic throat clearing.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch guys!-I don't have GERD,but I appreciate your trying to help! I have no congestion in my lungs,it's strictly my throat,I'll probably give in and go to the Doctor soon.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Antibiotics is not a universal remedy and are only neccessary when the phlegm coughed up or your tonsils contains puss. Antibiotics do more harm to your body than good for your normal harmless winter cough.


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

The honey and lemon thing works at least as well as OTC medicines for me...


----------

